# Raman Noodle Recipes



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw an idea courtesy of KcJason on another thread and thought hey i could start that! I hope he doesnt Mind! So feel free to post your favorite recipe! I will start:


Ingredients 
Maruchan chili ramen
chopped green onion
finely chopped cilantro
pinch of garlic powder
pinch of red pepper or cayenne
lime (optional)
 Prepare ramen and strain, leaving just enough moisture so that chili packet, garlic powder and red pepper will dissolve (a couple tablespoons approximately). Place half of the dry mixture at the bottom of serving bowl before ramen noodles are completed. Throw in ramen noodles, and other half of dry mixture on top and mix. Garnish with green onion and cilantro and sprinkle fresh lime juice to taste (not too much, lime can overwhelm). Your taste buds will thank you.

I think this will be fun so lets all post up!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Simple, straight forward, delicious, low budget. As I posted in the other thread.

Prepare your choice of Ramen, with 1 minute left, crack an egg (or two) directly into the pot and then stir like crazy. When done, add sriracha. Enjoy.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Personally when on the rare occasion i do cook ramen, I cook it, strain it, then I mix int he flavor stuff, add some hot sauce, and you're good lol

as for something fancy:

100 Awesome Ramen Recipes for Starving College Students | Online Colleges


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ramen, egg, whatever veggies I have and Sriracha.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Simple, straight forward, delicious, low budget. As I posted in the other thread.
> 
> Prepare your choice of Ramen, with 1 minute left, crack an egg (or two) directly into the pot and then stir like crazy. When done, add sriracha. Enjoy.


I had this last night, it was great!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Sweet soy sauce, cabbage, sesame oil, sriracha, eggs, green onions and the McCormicks salmon seasoning (all sorts of good herbs and spices) are all great choices to change it up a bit!


----------



## Wharfrat (Aug 5, 2011)

Ramen, mushroom soup, can of mixed veggies or beef ramen, brown gravy, and chopped up hot dogs.


----------

